# Thank You, White Knights



## Faithful Wife

Just wanted to put a little shout out to the many men here who are kind, loving and decent. The ones who enjoy interacting with the women of TAM. The ones who love your wives and your kids. The ones who come in with advice on posts, trying to be helpful and encouraging. The ones who represent the larger part of the population of men.

In another thread, a couple of guys have labeled men like this White Knights, as an insult. So my thread title is using that same wording...though in my vocabulary it is not the derogatory meaning.

Later I will come and post mention some of the wonderful male posters here who make this a great place....there are a LOT of you.


----------



## knobcreek

****************


----------



## Lila

Can other ladies post a shout out?


----------



## Faithful Wife

Oh yes please, Lila!


----------



## Faithful Wife

Some of my favorites....

@Ikaika

@Fozzy

@richardsharpe

@ocotillo

@samyeager

@Dugscalin (oh shoot, how is that spelled? can someone help me out here?)


I will add more later...

Also, I'm not saying these men always agree with me or that they even like me. I'm saying I appreciate their responses and their presence here.


----------



## Julius Beastcavern

Thank you ladies, thank you. It is only my personal code of conduct and belief in the principles of chivalry that has lead me to defend so many of you from those awful MRA types. 











Nudes excepted by pm....


----------



## Mr.Fisty

Clearly, they do not understand the term white knight. White knights are manipulative, seeking others to fulfill their fantasies for themselves. They use others as props and reduce them to 2D individuals. They often do things that make others indebted to them, want indebted to them, or for the sake of their own self worth boost.

I do things because I like reducing others stress, and seeing them better off. I do not always get recognition or notice, that is not the point, it is that others are better off where they were before. Nor do I neglect myself for others, I have a great life that I can be proud of. I have self confidence in my own abilities.

Plus, I am one attractive guy. LOL.


----------



## Mr.Fisty

Julius Beastcavern said:


> Thank you ladies, thank you. It is only my personal code of conduct and belief in the principles of chivalry that has lead me to defend so many of you from those awful MRA types.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nudes excepted by pm....



Does Daffy Duck work? He never wears pants.


----------



## jld

@Duguesclin 

Dug respects women. _Genuinely_ respects women.


----------



## Lila

To add to the list:

I may not agree with everything they say but have to give them a shout out because they never lose their cool. Always the gentlemen.

@Thundarr
@Personal
@anchorwatch (I'm not active on the forums he frequents but the stuff I've read has a calming effect - he should go into counseling )
@MEM11363

ETA: How could I forget @Mr.Fisty? Doh!

ETA2: @badsanta and @EllisRedding. Keep the humor alive guys


----------



## brooklynAnn

To add a few, that I really like to listen to their wisdom and hear how much the adore their wives and families. Also, the fact that the believe and support marriage so strongly.
@NoChoice @GusPolinski- wishing you and your wife all the best in the new year and may it be a fruitful one. @Conan @badsanta- he has been so wise lately @Mr. Nail @Married but Happy
@Mr. Fisty 

Just some of the guys. 
They are also so many wise and smart women here on TAM, hats off ladies.


----------



## Ikaika

I don't know if I would call myself a white knight or even if my wife would suggest the same. However, even with all my faults she still loves me (21st anniversary this December 24th) and I still love her. And, even through the roughest times, the D word never emerged, we were always going to work through it. 

My sons, I would die for them if I it came to it. 

We work at our marriage. We work at trying to be good parents. We fail at times, but we never give up. We fight for what is important, our marriage and our family. So for us the thank you is to my wife as well as myself. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Faithful Wife

intheory...I feel the same. I wish there was a term that everyone understood meant the type of manipulative sneak we are talking about when we say NG. There should be a better term.

I've been trying to use the term Good Man when I mean an actual good man, to avoid saying nice guy, since it now has its own new meaning.


----------



## GusPolinski

Thanks for the kind words, @brooklynAnn. Same to you.


----------



## GusPolinski

intheory said:


> Likewise for "nice guys". I hate that "nice guy" has been co-opted by feminists and MMSL alike as an insult. The meaning has been twisted and changed.
> 
> If you mean that a guy is sneaky and devious in his attempts to have sex with women; then say that. Don't say he's one of those dreaded "nice guys".





Faithful Wife said:


> intheory...I feel the same. I wish there was a term that everyone understood meant the type of manipulative sneak we are talking about when we say NG. There should be a better term.
> 
> I've been trying to use the term Good Man when I mean an actual good man, to avoid saying nice guy, since it now has its own new meaning.


I was watching Wreck-It Ralph a few days ago (great movie, BTW), and there's this scene where Ralph is at his "Bad-Anon" meeting, and Zangief (one of the villains from the Street Fighter video game series) is telling him that, just because he's a "bad guy" doesn't mean that he's a _bad guy_.

(Here's a clip... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eh4f8SUp-PU)

So take that and flip the meaning -- just because a given guy is a "nice guy" doesn't mean that he's a _nice guy_.

To be fair, though, most "nice guys" probably really were actual _nice guys_ at some point in time, but that was before their own social anxiety, awkwardness, off-putting personality, or whatever worked against them for so long that they just started hating everyone. Unfortunately, they're not able to see any of that for what it actually is (at least not in real time), which leads them to deflect blame onto pretty much everyone else...

"I'm a nice guy. Why won't she date me?"

"Why is she dating THAT guy? He's such a d**chebag. He's just terrible."

"Well, she must be terrible."

Let that happen enough times and "she's terrible" becomes "all women are terrible".

Now, the thought process here is _somewhat_ solid, but the problem is that THE INPUT IS GARBAGE. And, as I learned on my very first day of CS back waaaaay back in junior high...

"Garbage in, garbage out."


----------



## NobodySpecial

MEM fer sure.


----------



## Faithful Wife

To add...
@UMP
@alexm
@Thundarr


----------



## Cosmos

In no particular order:-

@MEM11363
@Mr Fisty;
@Personal
@Fozzy
@Dugueslin;
@Thundarr
@farsidejunky


----------



## Lila

So forgot to add this one to my list of the cool and collected:
@farsidejunky


----------



## Holland

Not a big one for singling people out however in this case I want to put my hand up and list
Personal and MEM, two rational and calm men that see through all the BS and state their position on issues with authority and clarity.

I often shake my head at some of the posters here, thankfully one of the worst was recently banned but there are irrational, women fearers all over TAM who make discussion difficult and not worth the energy. I know the world is full of men like this but thankfully it is not my reality, the men in my life are amazing, loving, well balanced and rational men, good men and really decent people.


----------



## Mr. Nail

OK, how did I get on both lists?


----------



## Faithful Wife

Which "both" lists, Mr. Nail?


----------



## alexm

I second @MEM11363 , he's a pretty rad dude. And damn rational, I might add.


----------



## richardsharpe

Good evening
thank you - especially since we have often disagreed. I appreciate someone recognizing that people can disagree without either of them being evil.


I hate people who co-opt words or phrases and give them different meanings. "nice guy" should be a positive thing. "all lives matter" should be simply a statement about the value of human life. "White Knight" should be someone who goes out of their way to help people in distress. 

There are a lot of men and women here (including faithfulwife) who make an honest effort to help people. They may not always agree with each other on methods, but they have a common goal of helping.


----------



## MEM2020

Lila,

You are the bomb. 

Out of all the men on TAM, Farsidejunky would be my first choice for: 
1. Son in law
2. Our local police chief or
3. Our regional head of homeland security





Lila said:


> So forgot to add this one to my list of the cool and collected:
> 
> @farsidejunky


----------



## Faithful Wife

richardsharpe said:


> I hate people who co-opt words or phrases and give them different meanings. "nice guy" should be a positive thing. "all lives matter" should be simply a statement about the value of human life. "White Knight" should be someone who goes out of their way to help people in distress.
> 
> There are a lot of men and women here (including faithfulwife) who make an honest effort to help people. They may not always agree with each other on methods, but they have a common goal of helping.


Thanks, richard. I agree on the use of these terms that have been hijacked in order to use them in a derogatory way. Not only that, but I was told earlier today that the only reason you White Knights are nice to me is because you want to have sex with me. That's extremely insulting to you guys, IMO. I know that people of the opposite sex can simply enjoy interacting with each other without trying to get into the sack with them.  But these guys simply don't have a very high opinion of any man who doesn't agree with them, I guess. (shrug)

You and I have disagreed a few times but mostly I agree with your stance on things. You are a great guy.


----------



## MEM2020

Holland,
You are a great example of someone who FULLY escaped a terrible marriage. I believe that you know that extricating yourself legally - is very different from doing so emotionally. You did both. 

Your children and your H are very fortunate. 




Holland said:


> Not a big one for singling people out however in this case I want to put my hand up and list
> Personal and MEM, two rational and calm men that see through all the BS and state their position on issues with authority and clarity.
> 
> I often shake my head at some of the posters here, thankfully one of the worst was recently banned but there are irrational, women fearers all over TAM who make discussion difficult and not worth the energy. I know the world is full of men like this but thankfully it is not my reality, the men in my life are amazing, loving, well balanced and rational men, good men and really decent people.


----------



## MEM2020

Richard,

You are the 1 in a hundred. 

75 - would have left 
20 - would have stayed and cheated 
4 - would have poisoned the marriage with their resentment 

You have focused on the silver lining. And made it work. 

You are TAM's white knight. 



richardsharpe said:


> Good evening
> thank you - especially since we have often disagreed. I appreciate someone recognizing that people can disagree without either of them being evil.
> 
> 
> I hate people who co-opt words or phrases and give them different meanings. "nice guy" should be a positive thing. "all lives matter" should be simply a statement about the value of human life. "White Knight" should be someone who goes out of their way to help people in distress.
> 
> There are a lot of men and women here (including faithfulwife) who make an honest effort to help people. They may not always agree with each other on methods, but they have a common goal of helping.


----------



## Bibi1031

@MattMatt @LongWalk @MountainRunner @Dude007 @arbitrator @Marc878
@BeSmart @badsanta*


----------



## richardsharpe

Good evening Faithful Wife
If I met you I might very well want to have sex with you, you seem like a nice person, but since that possibility is extraordinarily remote, it doesn't explain why I would be nice to you - or to any other woman I'm not planning on sleeping with.

I think some people believe that all actions are done for directly selfish reasons - to gain money, power sex etc.

I'm not going to claim that there are a lot of people who do good deeds and who are nice for completely altruistic reasons (but some are), but I think many do because they want people they respect to have a high opinion of them. I think that is a completely reasonable motivation.






Faithful Wife said:


> snip
> Not only that, but I was told earlier today that the only reason you White Knights are nice to me is because you want to have sex with me.
> snip


----------



## Faithful Wife

richardsharpe said:


> I'm not going to claim that there are a lot of people who do good deeds and who are nice for completely altruistic reasons (but some are), but I think many do because they want people they respect to have a high opinion of them. *I think that is a completely reasonable motivation.*


Of course it is.

Though if getting a high opinion is a goal, and it is done by spouting "anything they want to hear" or out right lies, of course this is just duping someone.

I honestly get the feeling that you and all of the guys mentioned on this thread are way above and beyond the type of deceitful behavior that the "other crowd" are so adept at. Yet as I have said, you guys mirror the men I see and know in real life. Most men, far more than half of them, are lovely decent people who are kind, thoughtful, etc. Like you.


----------



## sixty-eight

mine are:
@MountainRunner
@richardsharpe
good friends who spent lots of their own time helping when i needed it.

There are many, many good men on TAM. In fact, sometimes i think it's odd that they are all here together in one place  Like happening on a whole field of lucky four leaf clovers : )


----------



## MattMatt

Faithful Wife said:


> Of course it is.
> 
> Though if getting a high opinion is a goal, and it is done by spouting "anything they want to hear" or out right lies, of course this is just duping someone.
> 
> I honestly get the feeling that you and all of the guys mentioned on this thread are way above and beyond the type of deceitful behavior that the "other crowd" are so adept at. Yet as I have said, you guys mirror the men I see and know in real life. Most men, far more than half of them, are lovely decent people who are kind, thoughtful, etc. Like you.


It is the way I was brought up.


----------



## badsanta

Bibi1031 said:


> @MattMatt
> @LongWalk
> @MountainRunner
> @Dude007
> @arbitrator
> @Marc878
> @BeSmart
> @badsanta*


Thanks @Bibi1031 for mentioning me and giving me an asterisk with no footnote! I had to dig around on TAM to find it. Here it is:

*When his wife calls him a pervert, Badsanta says, "...well I know there had to be some reason you married me, but I admit I never really knew you liked perverts so much!"


----------



## Wolf1974

Faithful Wife said:


> intheory...I feel the same. I wish there was a term that everyone understood meant the type of manipulative sneak we are talking about when we say NG. There should be a better term.
> 
> *Douche, I like the word douche :grin2:*
> 
> I've been trying to use the term Good Man when I mean an actual good man, to avoid saying nice guy, since it now has its own new meaning.


_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Marduk

MEM11363 said:


> Lila,
> 
> You are the bomb.
> 
> Out of all the men on TAM, Farsidejunky would be my first choice for:
> 1. Son in law
> 2. Our local police chief or
> 3. Our regional head of homeland security


Seconded.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## arbitrator

Bibi1031 said:


> @MattMatt
> @LongWalk
> @MountainRunner
> @Dude007
> @arbitrator
> @Marc878
> @BeSmart
> @badsanta*


*Thank you co very much for the accolades, @bibi! I am truly honored to be among that select group!

I would also like to honor the following a
by nominating them as some of my personal heroes here at TAM: They are:
@bandit.45 @GTdad @SimplyAmorous @bibi 
@happyman64 @Conrad @richardsharpe @MountainRunner

I totally think the world of all of you guys!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## richardsharpe

Good evening
I think there are LOT of good men and good women out there. Most of the people I know are really good decent individuals. 

But some people seem to run into a serious of really bad friends and lovers.

I've been thinking about it - maybe people "cluster". I hang out with other (to me) good people because I enjoy their company. A friend who gradually started to behave badly towards his wife (not abuse, long story), wound up not hanging out with us any more. Nothing specific pushed him away, I think that he just found the he didn't fit it, his stories didn't amuse us. (His wife is still a good friend of mine and will be divorcing him soon).

Maybe the trick is to keep looking until you find someone good as a friend - then try to meet their friends. If you find someone bad, avoid their social circle. 

This is just a thought -but its always seemed to me that abusers, racists, misogynists, etc. seem to somehow group together. If you end up associating with such a group it could give you a terrible and incorrect impression of all of humanity.

Has anyone else had a similar experience?









sixty-eight said:


> mine are:
> @MountainRunner
> @richardsharpe
> good friends who spent lots of their own time helping when i needed it.
> 
> There are many, many good men on TAM. In fact, sometimes i think it's odd that they are all here together in one place  Like happening on a whole field of lucky four leaf clovers : )


----------



## happy as a clam

Bibi1031 said:


> @MattMatt
> @LongWalk
> @MountainRunner
> @Dude007
> @arbitrator
> @Marc878
> @BeSmart
> @badsanta*


Who is BeSmart?

:lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thundarr

Faithful Wife said:


> Just wanted to put a little shout out to the many men here who are kind, loving and decent. The ones who enjoy interacting with the women of TAM. The ones who love your wives and your kids. The ones who come in with advice on posts, trying to be helpful and encouraging. The ones who represent the larger part of the population of men.
> 
> In another thread, a couple of guys have labeled men like this White Knights, as an insult. So my thread title is using that same wording...though in my vocabulary it is not the derogatory meaning.
> 
> Later I will come and post mention some of the wonderful male posters here who make this a great place....there are a LOT of you.


What a refreshing thread @Faithful Wife and thank you to everyone who has mentioned anyone else. It's such a change of pace from most threads. Most of us here (men and women alike) are good people even though baggage, pain, fear, hurt, etc can make it hard to see on occasion.


----------



## Bibi1031

badsanta said:


> Thanks @Bibi1031 for mentioning me and giving me an asterisk with no footnote! I had to dig around on TAM to find it. Here it is:
> 
> *When his wife calls him a pervert, Badsanta says, "...well I know there had to be some reason you married me, but I admit I never really knew you liked perverts so much!"


I knew the asterisk was spot on...it's an emphasis on "bad". :wink2:


----------



## ocotillo

Faithful Wife said:


> Just wanted to put a little shout out to the many men here who are kind, loving and decent.


Thank you, FW. 

I've made my share of mistakes, but if I were to give one piece of advice for long term success in marriage, it would be to learn how to argue constructively.

Learn how to do it while topping off your wife's (Or your husband's) wine glass. Learn how to do it simply to give them the opportunity to articulate their viewpoint. Learn that harsh words, can never, ever be taken back, but kind words are remembered forever...


----------



## GusPolinski

OK, so I'm not a lady, but I've just realized that @marduk hasn't yet been mentioned here, and so I hereby nominate him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hope Shimmers

I haven't been here long, but yes, I would mention 

@marduk 

and also

@Marc878

Okay, and how do you get these freaking mentions to work?


----------



## Hope Shimmers

Figured it out


----------



## Faithful Wife

Yours worked, Hope. You can tell when they are bolded in blue like that after your reply shows up. You can't really tell when you are typing it, though.


----------



## Faithful Wife

Also guys....there are a bunch more I want to mention but I haven't gotten around to it....just saying, I'll be back with more!


----------



## farsidejunky

Thanks for the mentions, folks.

It's mutual.

Although if it were up to me I would nominate @GusPolinski or @weightlifter for the police or homeland security positions.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bibi1031

happy as a clam said:


> Who is BeSmart?
> 
> :lol:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I messed up the name. The S should be lowercase.

Sorry @Be smart

OH man, I forgot the Despicable one.. @bfree!


----------



## EleGirl

knobcreek said:


> As a kind and decent man who enjoys interacting with the good women of TAM (*perhaps just not you*) I say thank you!


Am I reading this right? This reads like you are dissing Faithful Wife??????


----------



## EleGirl

Well.. I'm not going to make a list because it would take too long and I'm sure I'd leave at least one out by accident.

There are a lot of good people on TAM. That's what counts


----------



## aine

The males of TAM have restored my faith in the fact there are some kind, loving, honest, hardworking men out there who do want what is best for their wives and families, who are prepared to come on a site like this and seek help, share their insight and help others. Kudos to all of you!!


----------



## arbitrator

aine said:


> The males of TAM have restored my faith in the fact there are some kind, loving, honest, hardworking men out there who do want what is best for their wives and families, who are prepared to come on a site like this and seek help, share their insight and help others. Kudos to all of you!!


*And I might certainly say the very same thing about the huge number of witty, caring and thoughtful women that we have here at TAM!

Thank you so much, ladies!!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faithful Wife

EleGirl said:


> Am I reading this right? This reads like you are dissing Faithful Wife??????


It's alright. Yes he is dissing me. A comment he made in another thread, saying guys who agree with me or like me at TAM are just White Knights who want to have sex with me, is the reason I started this thread. There couldn't be any other reason men here are nice to me, right? Strange, because the same men who are nice to me are nice to everyone. So I just wanted to thank these guys who make up the majority of men at TAM, and called them White Knights in the real meaning of the word. Wonderful unsung everyday heroes (who aren't just nice to women in order to sleep with them).


----------



## Ikaika

So, @Faithful Wife I just "liked" your post above, but still don't want to sleep with you. Anyway, my wife already zaps all the energy from this aging body 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Faithful Wife

Ikaika said:


> So, @Faithful Wife I just "liked" your post above, but still don't want to sleep with you. Anyway, my wife already zaps all the energy from this aging body


As she should, you lucky devils, both of you.


----------



## Spotthedeaddog

richardsharpe said:


> I've been thinking about it - maybe people "cluster". I hang out with other (to me) good people because I enjoy their company. A friend who gradually started to behave badly towards his wife (not abuse, long story), wound up not hanging out with us any more. Nothing specific pushed him away, I think that he just found the he didn't fit it, his stories didn't amuse us. (His wife is still a good friend of mine and will be divorcing him soon).


People do cluster. (live or dead)

I found also that I ended up moving away from groups that relied on validating each others company and lies simply because I did not seek such validation. For them, accurate data and facts were uncomfortable so they would make up rules and conventions to follow that marked them as "better" and social position was awarded by ranking members of such groups - and indeed the group managed to control enough resources that it is very profitable to "play along".
However since I held Truth (and thus knowledge) the highest virute, and the biggest rule they had was "don't judge"/"don't ask questions" we were constantly at odds; I was their sociopath.
there would be couples who "gave charity" and were "well respected around town". Yet me having contacts, and a working knowledge of accounting, found out they had multiple identities with the government and were collecting illegal cheques, as well as working, and receiving gifts from various charities they donated to, and gifts from others connected to the charities who want to be seen favorably but such well respected people.

I know very few "good" people, and the interesting thing is (a) they never need others to validate or justify or respect them, (b) they are happy with simple work and friendship.


----------



## farsidejunky

One person I have not seen mentioned here?
@driftingon

He has so much raw emotion and pain in his posts. He communicates the emotions of reconciliation in an awesome way.

Looking forward to the day he tells his full story.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## SecondTime'Round

aine said:


> The males of TAM have restored my faith in the fact there are some kind, loving, honest, hardworking men out there who do want what is best for their wives and families, who are prepared to come on a site like this and seek help, share their insight and help others. Kudos to all of you!!


I was trying to figure out how to say this, and you said it perfectly. My ex would NEVER have posted on a forum like this (or any), and I love the fact there are so many men here. Gives me hope for my future.


----------



## EllisRedding

EleGirl said:


> Am I reading this right? This reads like you are dissing Faithful Wife??????


Sounds like we need a corresponding "Thank You, Arch Nemesis" thread lol :grin2:


----------



## arbitrator

*Two other guys whose commentary definitely helped me out was none other than @hambone and @larry.gray!

Thanks, Gentlemen!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NoChoice

I am honored to be included in this thread. I think, with the occasional rare exception, that everyone here is desirous of helping. I try to consider my words as carefully as possible and to express my opinions rationally. Many here, myself included, fight moments of emotional surges caused by what another has posted or sometimes not so much the content but how it was presented. I try to take a moment when that happens to sort out my thoughts and regain my true intent. I also try to be mindful when it appears that another poster has posted in a moment of emotional weakness. On this board, as in marriage, empathy goes a long way in preserving tranquility. Thank you.


----------



## PreRaphaelite

I'm a silly English Kniggit. Does that count?
















Hint, Hint: Monty Python and the Holy Grail.


----------



## john117

Wearing armour gives me nickel rash, and who has time to put up with horse grooming (budget cuts resulted in squires being laid off)...


----------



## TeddieG

farsidejunky said:


> One person I have not seen mentioned here?
> @driftingon
> 
> He has so much raw emotion and pain in his posts. He communicates the emotions of reconciliation in an awesome way.
> 
> Looking forward to the day he tells his full story.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Agreed! I have received tremendous benefit from the folks here; I too could make a list but would inevitably leave someone out, but while we're on the subject of the support and the assistance and the compassion, I want to shout out to @Chuck71 and @technovelist for making me feel comfortable and welcome when I got here. 

And then there is the inimitable @Dude007, who never fails to show up and blow up the bovine scatology be being silly but dead serious at the same time (I still think he might actually be my cousin Steve, since they sound so much alike).


----------



## farsidejunky

Has any mentioned the vets?
@LongWalk
@happyman64

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bibi1031

Yup, 007 and Longwalk ROCK!!!!


----------



## Mr. Nail

Faithful Wife said:


> Which "both" lists, Mr. Nail?


Making this list is a surprise, as I recently posted as self identified Man Going his Own Way. MGTOW. Or as has been noted here so succinctly, "irrational, women fearers all over TAM who make discussion difficult and not worth the energy." - @Holland

I suppose much of the confusion is a matter of labels as discussed ad nauseam on pages 2-4. I simply have never met a "White Night" who didn't carry an edged weapon.


----------



## Marduk

Did anybody mention @Deejo?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MEM2020

@Deejo

Plus plus plus 





marduk said:


> Did anybody mention @Deejo?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Marduk

MEM11363 said:


> @Deejo
> 
> Plus plus plus


His armour's so bright I gotta wear shades.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Be smart

Thank you @Bibi1031. I spend half of my night shifts in Klinik here at the TAM. Damn I even got better with my English hahaha.

I used to "follow" some of the members here and reading all they posts. Trust me I was waiting for some of them to call me out and tell me "hey why do you spy on me" .

I am still young but I learned a lot and things I learned you cant be teached in school. These are life lesoons for me so thank you all.

I want to mention @Roselyn. Really smart lady and she is always ready to help you and even make you smile. I hope she can see this thread. 

About male members :
@MattMatt @LongWalk @arbitrator @TDSC60 @convert

Dont be like me and read every single post from them,but you can check them out hahaha.

Have a good evening.


----------



## farsidejunky

marduk said:


> Did anybody mention @Deejo?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Chalk up a get out of jail free card for Marduk..

Deejo definitely needs to be on the list.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## MattMatt

Be smart said:


> Thank you @Bibi1031. I spend half of my night shifts in Klinik here at the TAM. Damn I even got better with my English hahaha.
> 
> I used to "follow" some of the members here and reading all they posts. Trust me I was waiting for some of them to call me out and tell me "hey why do you spy on me" .
> 
> I am still young but I learned a lot and things I learned you cant be teached in school. These are life lesoons for me so thank you all.
> 
> I want to mention @Roselyn. Really smart lady and she is always ready to help you and even make you smile. I hope she can see this thread.
> 
> About male members :
> 
> @MattMatt
> @LongWalk
> @arbitrator
> @TDSC60
> @convert
> 
> Dont be like me and read every single post from them,but you can check them out hahaha.
> 
> Have a good evening.


Thank you!


----------



## luvinhim

Faithful Wife said:


> Just wanted to put a little shout out to the many men here who are kind, loving and decent. The ones who enjoy interacting with the women of TAM. The ones who love your wives and your kids. The ones who come in with advice on posts, trying to be helpful and encouraging. The ones who represent the larger part of the population of men.
> 
> In another thread, a couple of guys have labeled men like this White Knights, as an insult. So my thread title is using that same wording...though in my vocabulary it is not the derogatory meaning.
> 
> Later I will come and post mention some of the wonderful male posters here who make this a great place....there are a LOT of you.


i could not pass up on the opportunity to say thank you also. you men rock. I love and i mean love the way you guys speak about sex, how you love your wifes body and I remember a thread where the men told how much they enjoyed oral sex on their mates. gave me goose bumps. you guys rock?/

I have to mention conan and workingonme and mr. cuddles love ya


----------



## TeddieG

luvinhim said:


> i could not pass up on the opportunity to say thank you also. you men rock. I love and i mean love the way you guys speak about sex, how you love your wifes body and I remember a thread where the men told how much they enjoyed oral sex on their mates. gave me goose bumps. you guys rock?/
> 
> I have to mention conan and workingonme and mr. cuddles love ya


Yes, and LongWalk, MattMatt, and Mr. Fisty!


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Faithful Wife said:


> In another thread, a couple of guys have labeled men like this White Knights, as an insult. So my thread title is using that same wording...though in my vocabulary it is not the derogatory meaning.


 Before I landed on this forum... I had no idea the term was ever used in a derogatory way... . I have always felt my husband was my White Knight....he brought the sunshine when it seemed I had a lot of rain...reviving my hope that Good men do exist ... I really was a bit of a Damsel...he really did want to rescue me & give me a better life! 

So now the modern term has evolved into *>>* "BETA loser who throws himself, sucking up to any female in distress to boost his sorry ego..he is weak, pathetic, can't get laid... nothing courageous or noble in character...nor for the affections of 1 woman...as White Knight syndrome can even be a married man! 








Understanding and Overcoming the White Knight Syndrome ? Eduard Ezeanu

I'm with you @intheory ... can't even say "Nice guy" anymore -or it conjures up >> "must be a Beta loser , his wife has 'im by the balls!".....it's all been twisted & contorted....



Awe.. the Gentleman of TAM... I'm going to get carried away...

Miss his presence here... where are you @Stonewall ?? .... everything he spoke sounded JUST LIKE MY husband...I found his internet twin here.... so many of @arbitrator 's posts -I feel this too... and @samyeagar in a # of areas... @romantic_guy is another... True White Knights there. 

@Mr Blunt... his resolve, true caring to listen & help those struggling here.. his spiritual insight always stands out to me... 

@TBT for taking the time to dedicate a song once to myself & husband..
@FormerSelf - when I see your name.. I







& read ...with you, there is always great wisdom & depth... 

@Trickster - with all you've been through... it hasn't turned you cold.. your posts have moved me to tears at times...you have so much to offer!

@unbelievable - always enjoy his parables, his sarcastic logic is refreshing to me. Could say the same for @Cletus ... 

@Ikaika -you've not had it easy, your story is one of overcoming, sticking it out come hell or high water.. the devotion to your son(s), your family.. another good man, also very Humble. 

@Pit-of-my-stomach - for one of the best threads on TAM... http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/21172-never-say-never.html

@optimistPessimist - shows up once in a blue moon for a short while but always impresses me with his insight.. 

@jdd pmed me offering his "Electrical" expertise after reading a post I shared of our troubles in the social section... a new Keurig blew out our upstairs ...he was a real gem. 

@ocotillo for reading me so well on my "Male Ego" thread.. coming to my defense. 

@Duguesclin - JLD's







.....when he 1st arrived here ....I didn't know WHO he was (she didn't tell me), I noticed his posts right away...I loved them.. I was so excited when she told me that was him!

Some others who stand out to me..... @Plan 9 from OS @FalconKing @Lon @Thundarr @justtryin @ET1SSJonota @southbound @alexm @RClawson @Malaise @Lordhavok @BetrayedDad @EllisRedding @wmn1 @CuddleBug @technovelist @larry.gray @GTdad @farsidejunky @richie33 @Fozzy @richardsharpe @Married but Happy @naiveonedave

@badsanta (still never seen the movie) for offering us entertainment, I recall some thread with pics of muscle men & p****cats...

@ConanHub... a man of redemption.. doing the right thing had it's sacrifices, that cost you dearly...but you rose above LIKE A MAN ... If I think who is ALPHA in a good light on TAM (this can be a struggle for me mind you- as I tend to think A-hole & have to redirect my brain)... you come out as one I admire ...always been touched by your story.. 

@Wolf1974 ...you cyber flatter me.. I see you as a Gentleman in all your dealings with women... one of those older fashioned men .... of course I gravitate to your posts [email protected]# 

@MEM11363 - you reamed me out when I 1st landed here ...funny looking back..those 1st impressions...I enjoyed trying to redeem myself ... You stood out from the very beginning as one of the head Honchos here -still are ! always enjoyed your subject break downs ( the 1. 2. 3. 4.).. can't forget @Deejo 








@DvlsAdvc8 -he'd be offended to be on a White Knight thread!.. just a mention for his debating skills I have enjoyed over the years, even with our stark differences.. @RandomDude - I've felt a soft side to one I would typically stereotype as a through & through tough guy/ Street Smart Bad Boy...shows we all have many facets .. @Personal ...you've been kind to me despite some of our differences...I appreciate that. 

Will always remember... @Caribbean Man , @hambone , @meson , @john_lord_b3 , @shy_guy , @RDJ , @COguy , @jaquen , @I Notice The Details @CharlieParker , @nice777guy @Sawney Beane and @BigBadWolf - the 1st to get under my skin here... yet it was GOOD !

A toast to all the TAM men here...(not wanting to leave anyone out -sincerely)..







... gotta agree with @luvinhim 's post...









This was an old thread >> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/general-relationship-discussion/27713-why-i-love-men.htmlit took some heat a couple pages in...but I much appreciated it's original intent... that we celebrate our Good men....If you are here on TAM... not a troll.. but trying to improve on your marriage.. to meet your wife half way.. you are on a path to being a better man..


----------



## Faithful Wife

SA, you're such a sweetheart.


----------



## TBT

@SimplyAmorous Gosh,you've got a good memory! Thank you. 

Hope this is alright,but I don't know if anyone has mentioned @Entropy3000. Being serious or just having a little fun,I miss seeing his post.


----------



## Roselyn

Be smart said:


> Thank you @Bibi1031. I spend half of my night shifts in Klinik here at the TAM. Damn I even got better with my English hahaha.
> 
> I used to "follow" some of the members here and reading all they posts. Trust me I was waiting for some of them to call me out and tell me "hey why do you spy on me" .
> 
> I am still young but I learned a lot and things I learned you cant be teached in school. These are life lesoons for me so thank you all.
> 
> I want to mention @Roselyn. Really smart lady and she is always ready to help you and even make you smile. I hope she can see this thread.
> 
> About male members :
> 
> @MattMatt
> @LongWalk
> @arbitrator
> @TDSC60
> @convert
> 
> Dont be like me and read every single post from them,but you can check them out hahaha.
> 
> Have a good evening.


Thank you Be Smart. Your comment is deeply appreciated. All my best to you!


----------



## Roselyn

I like all the "White Knights", even the ones that get me mad from time to time. Thanks everyone for all the perspectives and the time you take to share your thoughts. I've learned from everyone!


----------



## samyeagar

SimplyAmorous said:


> Before I landed on this forum... I had no idea the term was ever used in a derogatory way... . I have always felt my husband was my White Knight....he brought the sunshine when it seemed I had a lot of rain...reviving my hope that Good men do exist ... I really was a bit of a Damsel...he really did want to rescue me & give me a better life!
> 
> So now the modern term has evolved into *>>* "BETA loser who throws himself, sucking up to any female in distress to boost his sorry ego..he is weak, pathetic, can't get laid... nothing courageous or noble in character...nor for the affections of 1 woman...as White Knight syndrome can even be a married man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Understanding and Overcoming the White Knight Syndrome ? Eduard Ezeanu
> 
> I'm with you @intheory ... can't even say "Nice guy" anymore -or it conjures up >> "must be a Beta loser , his wife has 'im by the balls!".....it's all been twisted & contorted....
> 
> 
> 
> Awe.. the Gentleman of TAM... I'm going to get carried away...
> 
> Miss his presence here... where are you @Stonewall ?? .... everything he spoke sounded JUST LIKE MY husband...I found his internet twin here.... so many of @arbitrator 's posts -I feel this too... and @samyeagar in a # of areas... @romantic_guy is another... True White Knights there.
> 
> @Mr Blunt... his resolve, true caring to listen & help those struggling here.. his spiritual insight always stands out to me...
> 
> @TBT for taking the time to dedicate a song once to myself & husband..
> @FormerSelf - when I see your name.. I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & read ...with you, there is always great wisdom & depth...
> 
> @Trickster - with all you've been through... it hasn't turned you cold.. your posts have moved me to tears at times...you have so much to offer!
> 
> @unbelievable - always enjoy his parables, his sarcastic logic is refreshing to me. Could say the same for @Cletus ...
> 
> @Ikaika -you've not had it easy, your story is one of overcoming, sticking it out come hell or high water.. the devotion to your son(s), your family.. another good man, also very Humble.
> 
> @Pit-of-my-stomach - for one of the best threads on TAM... http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/21172-never-say-never.html
> 
> @optimistPessimist - shows up once in a blue moon for a short while but always impresses me with his insight..
> 
> @jdd pmed me offering his "Electrical" expertise after reading a post I shared of our troubles in the social section... a new Keurig blew out our upstairs ...he was a real gem.
> 
> @ocotillo for reading me so well on my "Male Ego" thread.. coming to my defense.
> 
> @Duguesclin - JLD's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....when he 1st arrived here ....I didn't know WHO he was (she didn't tell me), I noticed his posts right away...I loved them.. I was so excited when she told me that was him!
> 
> Some others who stand out to me..... @Plan 9 from OS @FalconKing @Lon @Thundarr @justtryin @ET1SSJonota @southbound @alexm @RClawson @Malaise @Lordhavok @BetrayedDad @EllisRedding @wmn1 @CuddleBug @technovelist @larry.gray @GTdad @farsidejunky @richie33 @Fozzy @richardsharpe @Married but Happy @naiveonedave
> 
> @badsanta (still never seen the movie) for offering us entertainment, I recall some thread with pics of muscle men & p****cats...
> 
> @ConanHub... a man of redemption.. doing the right thing had it's sacrifices, that cost you dearly...but you rose above LIKE A MAN ... If I think who is ALPHA in a good light on TAM (this can be a struggle for me mind you- as I tend to think A-hole & have to redirect my brain)... you come out as one I admire ...always been touched by your story..
> 
> @Wolf1974 ...you cyber flatter me.. I see you as a Gentleman in all your dealings with women... one of those older fashioned men .... of course I gravitate to your posts [email protected]#
> 
> @MEM11363 - you reamed me out when I 1st landed here ...funny looking back..those 1st impressions...I enjoyed trying to redeem myself ... You stood out from the very beginning as one of the head Honchos here -still are ! always enjoyed your subject break downs ( the 1. 2. 3. 4.).. can't forget @Deejo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @DvlsAdvc8 -he'd be offended to be on a White Knight thread!.. just a mention for his debating skills I have enjoyed over the years, even with our stark differences.. @RandomDude - I've felt a soft side to one I would typically stereotype as a through & through tough guy/ Street Smart Bad Boy...shows we all have many facets .. @Personal ...you've been kind to me despite some of our differences...I appreciate that.
> 
> Will always remember... @Caribbean Man , @hambone , @meson , @john_lord_b3 , @shy_guy , @RDJ , @COguy , @jaquen , @I Notice The Details @CharlieParker , @nice777guy @Sawney Beane and @BigBadWolf - the 1st to get under my skin here... yet it was GOOD !
> 
> A toast to all the TAM men here...(not wanting to leave anyone out -sincerely)..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... gotta agree with @luvinhim 's post...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was an old thread >> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/general-relationship-discussion/27713-why-i-love-men.htmlit took some heat a couple pages in...but I much appreciated it's original intent... that we celebrate our Good men....If you are here on TAM... not a troll.. but trying to improve on your marriage.. to meet your wife half way.. you are on a path to being a better man..


Finally got a mention...and in a good way Thanks SA.


----------



## weightlifter

Odd question of the day.

Faithful wife.

Where is your avatar from?

I swear it looks like Archie... doing something definitely not comic book like.


----------



## ocotillo

weightlifter said:


> Odd question of the day.
> 
> Faithful wife.
> 
> Where is your avatar from?
> 
> I swear it looks like Archie... doing something definitely not comic book like.


The "smooch/smerp = boing" thing was fairly common thing in the Archie comic, but not something your really thought about as a preteen. (At least I didn't...)


----------



## Faithful Wife

samyeagar said:


> Finally got a mention...and in a good way Thanks SA.


I mentioned you on the first page, but I can see it didn't work right because I must have not entered it just right.


----------



## Faithful Wife

weightlifter said:


> Odd question of the day.
> 
> Faithful wife.
> 
> Where is your avatar from?
> 
> I swear it looks like Archie... doing something definitely not comic book like.


It is Archie and Veronica. They were smooching all the time like this (well, and he was with Betty, too, and Veronica was smooching Reggie sometimes, too). Usually the words above them said "smack" or sometimes "slurp". But I thought the "BOING" and "smerp" were particularly hysterical.


----------



## samyeagar

Faithful Wife said:


> I mentioned you on the first page, but I can see it didn't work right because I must have not entered it just right.


I just looked back through, and YOU DID  My fault for not reading close enough.

Curses...now I can't go on my tirade about how you wimmin folk should stick to making dinner and babies and leaving the complicated things like computers to the men


----------



## Heatherknows

@marduk  @badsanta

Love em both!


----------



## Faithful Wife

samyeagar said:


> I just looked back through, and YOU DID  My fault for not reading close enough.
> 
> Curses...now I can't go on my tirade about how you wimmin folk should stick to making dinner and babies and leaving the complicated things like computers to the men


Sure you can...we love a good tirade, just for entertainment.


----------



## Ikaika

Can I throw a tantrum?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango in Triple Time

Where'd PBear go?


----------



## Fozzy

Faithful Wife said:


> I can see it didn't work right because I must have not entered it just right.



lulz


----------



## MEM2020

SA,
Considering that you are without doubt one of the kindest, most helpful folks on TAM, I'm confident that I was out of line when I 'reamed' you in our first encounter.







SimplyAmorous said:


> Before I landed on this forum... I had no idea the term was ever used in a derogatory way... . I have always felt my husband was my White Knight....he brought the sunshine when it seemed I had a lot of rain...reviving my hope that Good men do exist ... I really was a bit of a Damsel...he really did want to rescue me & give me a better life!
> 
> So now the modern term has evolved into *>>* "BETA loser who throws himself, sucking up to any female in distress to boost his sorry ego..he is weak, pathetic, can't get laid... nothing courageous or noble in character...nor for the affections of 1 woman...as White Knight syndrome can even be a married man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Understanding and Overcoming the White Knight Syndrome ? Eduard Ezeanu
> 
> I'm with you @intheory ... can't even say "Nice guy" anymore -or it conjures up >> "must be a Beta loser , his wife has 'im by the balls!".....it's all been twisted & contorted....
> 
> 
> 
> Awe.. the Gentleman of TAM... I'm going to get carried away...
> 
> Miss his presence here... where are you @Stonewall ?? .... everything he spoke sounded JUST LIKE MY husband...I found his internet twin here.... so many of @arbitrator 's posts -I feel this too... and @samyeagar in a # of areas... @romantic_guy is another... True White Knights there.
> 
> @Mr Blunt... his resolve, true caring to listen & help those struggling here.. his spiritual insight always stands out to me...
> 
> @TBT for taking the time to dedicate a song once to myself & husband..
> @FormerSelf - when I see your name.. I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & read ...with you, there is always great wisdom & depth...
> 
> @Trickster - with all you've been through... it hasn't turned you cold.. your posts have moved me to tears at times...you have so much to offer!
> 
> @unbelievable - always enjoy his parables, his sarcastic logic is refreshing to me. Could say the same for @Cletus ...
> 
> @Ikaika -you've not had it easy, your story is one of overcoming, sticking it out come hell or high water.. the devotion to your son(s), your family.. another good man, also very Humble.
> 
> @Pit-of-my-stomach - for one of the best threads on TAM... http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/21172-never-say-never.html
> 
> @optimistPessimist - shows up once in a blue moon for a short while but always impresses me with his insight..
> 
> @jdd pmed me offering his "Electrical" expertise after reading a post I shared of our troubles in the social section... a new Keurig blew out our upstairs ...he was a real gem.
> 
> @ocotillo for reading me so well on my "Male Ego" thread.. coming to my defense.
> 
> @Duguesclin - JLD's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....when he 1st arrived here ....I didn't know WHO he was (she didn't tell me), I noticed his posts right away...I loved them.. I was so excited when she told me that was him!
> 
> Some others who stand out to me..... @Plan 9 from OS @FalconKing @Lon @Thundarr @justtryin @ET1SSJonota @southbound @alexm @RClawson @Malaise @Lordhavok @BetrayedDad @EllisRedding @wmn1 @CuddleBug @technovelist @larry.gray @GTdad @farsidejunky @richie33 @Fozzy @richardsharpe @Married but Happy @naiveonedave
> 
> @badsanta (still never seen the movie) for offering us entertainment, I recall some thread with pics of muscle men & p****cats...
> 
> @ConanHub... a man of redemption.. doing the right thing had it's sacrifices, that cost you dearly...but you rose above LIKE A MAN ... If I think who is ALPHA in a good light on TAM (this can be a struggle for me mind you- as I tend to think A-hole & have to redirect my brain)... you come out as one I admire ...always been touched by your story..
> 
> @Wolf1974 ...you cyber flatter me.. I see you as a Gentleman in all your dealings with women... one of those older fashioned men .... of course I gravitate to your posts [email protected]#
> 
> @MEM11363 - you reamed me out when I 1st landed here ...funny looking back..those 1st impressions...I enjoyed trying to redeem myself ... You stood out from the very beginning as one of the head Honchos here -still are ! always enjoyed your subject break downs ( the 1. 2. 3. 4.).. can't forget @Deejo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @DvlsAdvc8 -he'd be offended to be on a White Knight thread!.. just a mention for his debating skills I have enjoyed over the years, even with our stark differences.. @RandomDude - I've felt a soft side to one I would typically stereotype as a through & through tough guy/ Street Smart Bad Boy...shows we all have many facets .. @Personal ...you've been kind to me despite some of our differences...I appreciate that.
> 
> Will always remember... @Caribbean Man , @hambone , @meson , @john_lord_b3 , @shy_guy , @RDJ , @COguy , @jaquen , @I Notice The Details @CharlieParker , @nice777guy @Sawney Beane and @BigBadWolf - the 1st to get under my skin here... yet it was GOOD !
> 
> A toast to all the TAM men here...(not wanting to leave anyone out -sincerely)..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... gotta agree with @luvinhim 's post...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was an old thread >> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/general-relationship-discussion/27713-why-i-love-men.htmlit took some heat a couple pages in...but I much appreciated it's original intent... that we celebrate our Good men....If you are here on TAM... not a troll.. but trying to improve on your marriage.. to meet your wife half way.. you are on a path to being a better man..


----------



## Mr.Fisty

I have an issue, those people who act like friends with ulterior motives for something more. Because they are the best friend or close friend, that when the person is single, they are indebted to give that person a chance.

Those who believe that just because they expend more time and energy, they should get more in return. Like attraction. Because they treated someone more nicely, the other person should be more attracted to them, or fall in love instantly. Their action have a motive when it comes to results.

I will be honest, when I was 17, I had two sisters that were attracted to me, one sister used more energy into chasing me, and she had a sense she was entitled to my affection and I end up picking the more attractive one. Is it possible for her other qualities over time to be more attractive? Sure, prolong exposure can often make someone more attractive over time. But in the short time, it was the more physically attractive sister that I was interested in.

My current gf was not the most attractive out of my options, she is cute, girl next door type, but it took time for her to become a more attractive prospect over the others. With exposure,, compatibility became more apparent.


----------



## JukeboxHero

I've had a lot of help from @woundedwarrior, @ Carmen_Ohio and @truster here, as well as many others whom have already mentioned, but I didn't see their names yet...so I decided to add him on here as well.

Also, I have more to add later...


----------



## SimplyAmorous

MEM11363 said:


> SA,
> Considering that you are without doubt one of the kindest, most helpful folks on TAM, I'm confident that I was out of line when I 'reamed' you in our first encounter.


Although I enjoy posting here.. have a writers bug, it is what it is....the helping part, gonna blow that one off a bit...to every story of struggling, betrayal, desperation where another has walked THAT ROAD... they come here, devote time...sharing how THEY got through it, came out on the other side, or just how to cope in the midst of it >>* these unnamed posters, are the true helpers on TAM*.. 

Many stay on a thread for months - following anothers personal story.. I see this in the Private members section, the infidelity section.. that's dedication.. that's Helping.. 

Me...I just give informative articles, book suggestions.. there is a very small segment who land here that I feel I had an impact...remember I am "Tinker bell blowing fairy dust"







.. I'm far more down to earth than this though.

The Reaming...really... why wouldn't you think what you were accustomed to reading over & over & over..by women reaching Mid life... "here comes another one of those !" ...(I am laughing as I type this by the way)....

But yeah...there is always more facets to all of us, to our stories... to give a clearer picture ...if we hang here long enough. 

What many wouldn't realize is just how passive my Husband was to NOT COMPLAIN to me..or even open the subject up.... who does this!? .... So yeah.. I was missing it.... As you know.. I was MAD at him for this.. for not causing an uproar...







.... 

I think we all assume...when someone is hurting.. they make a Fuss - till they get satisfaction.. I sure do!... most of us do!...Mr SA is an odd man, but I'll keep him!


----------



## GusPolinski

farsidejunky said:


> Thanks for the mentions, folks.
> 
> It's mutual.
> 
> Although if it were up to me I would nominate @GusPolinski or @weightlifter for the police or *homeland security* positions.


Uhhh... me as SoHS...?

That would be bad... very, Very, VERY BAD.


----------



## Diesel_Bomber

I would consider being a white knight an insult. White knights are walking ATM's, doormats, and complete tools. They are the Superman for the poor poor waif and take whatever hell these waifs dish out. 

Also MRA's are for a good cause. Being activists to fight feminazism is a worthy cause.


----------



## ocotillo

I think you're confusing shameless sycophancy with honesty and fairness. --Big difference.


----------



## richardsharpe

Good evening
Maybe we are taken advantage of.

Some years back I was chatting with a woman during a long international flight. She was going to visit her husband in the military, turned out she had no money on her. I gave her 50 euro to get a cab once the plane landed. Was it a scam - maybe, but if so I can stand the loss of 50 euros.

Recently I saw an old man digging through the trash at a gas station. I thought about giving him $100, but I didn't. I regret not doing it - next time I will. 


Basically I can afford to get taken every now and then and I'd rather that then not help someone who really needs it.




Diesel_Bomber said:


> I would consider being a white knight an insult. White knights are walking ATM's, doormats, and complete tools. They are the Superman for the poor poor waif and take whatever hell these waifs dish out.
> 
> Also MRA's are for a good cause. Being activists to fight feminazism is a worthy cause.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

richardsharpe said:


> Good evening
> *Maybe we are taken advantage of.*
> 
> Some years back I was chatting with a woman during a long international flight. She was going to visit her husband in the military, turned out she had no money on her. I gave her 50 euro to get a cab once the plane landed. Was it a scam - maybe, but if so I can stand the loss of 50 euros.
> 
> Recently I saw an old man digging through the trash at a gas station. I thought about giving him $100, but I didn't. I regret not doing it - next time I will.
> 
> *Basically I can afford to get taken every now and then and I'd rather that then not help someone who really needs it*.


This post made my morning ! 

I really LIKE your attitude.. the world would be a better place if more felt like you @richardsharpe !


----------



## COguy

SimplyAmorous said:


> Will always remember... @Caribbean Man , @hambone , @meson , @john_lord_b3 , @shy_guy , @RDJ , @COguy , @jaquen , @I Notice The Details @CharlieParker , @nice777guy @Sawney Beane and @BigBadWolf - the 1st to get under my skin here... yet it was GOOD !


Wow @SimplyAmorous I'm honored. Was a nice surprise to log in after a year and see this  . I think back to when I started here and I have changed so much. I read some of my old posts and thought, "Who is that guy, and why is he so delusional?"

You've always stuck out in my mind as a Unicorn. Your devotion and passion to your husband, the amount that you love him and see his flaws as points of pride. It's really beautiful.

I would love to find that someday.... (if you know anyone send them my way).


----------



## Wolf1974

COguy said:


> Wow @SimplyAmorous I'm honored. Was a nice surprise to log in after a year and see this  . I think back to when I started here and I have changed so much. I read some of my old posts and thought, "Who is that guy, and why is he so delusional?"
> 
> You've always stuck out in my mind as a Unicorn. Your devotion and passion to your husband, the amount that you love him and see his flaws as points of pride. It's really beautiful.
> 
> I would love to find that someday.... (if you know anyone send them my way).


I agree. Wish we could clone her!


----------

